# Cpt Detorsion of left ovary



## loricoder (Oct 23, 2008)

All the doctor wrote for the CPT is Detorsion X2 of left ovary. Any ideas?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 23, 2008)

This is an "Unlisted" code---58999


Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## marissatakai.chcc@gmail.com (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi Karen, I have a similar question but with Laparoscopy and my best choice would be: 58679 _Unlisted laparoscopy procedure._

I'm very uncomfortable with Unlisted codes however, I've read all the codes and none fit "Detorsion of right Fallopian tube and ovary."

Thank you!


----------

